
Krugman: a rant on national "Competitiveness" - georgecmu
http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/22/competitiveness/
======
yequalsx
I think this line:

"On the other hand, as Robert Reich says, this could all too easily turn into
a validation of the claim that what’s good for corporations is good for
America, which is even less true now than it used to be."

sums up the nature of the problem with our political/economical policies. It
appears to me that many people are stuck in the mindset that what is good for
business is necessarily good for America. This may have largely been true
before NAFTA and other free trade agreements but it definitely isn't true now.
It's too easy to move capital and whatnot to other countries.

It appears to me that we are living in a society in the grips of regulatory
capture. The political message to sell policies is that they are good for
business. This comes with the implied message that it is good, necessarily,
for America. I think too many people think in terms of an American company or
a Chinese company rather than a company based in America or based in China.

